# Can I read my Nook books on my Kindle Fire?



## LovesTx (Jan 19, 2013)

I just received a Kindle Fire for Christmas.  I have always had a Nook and down loaded may books on it.  I would love to be able to read my Nook books on my Kindle.  Is there a way to do it?  I searched on the internet on how to do this but I'm really not computer savy so I'm not sure how it works once you download the website.  If someone could explain what to do from start to finish that would be great.  I need total help on how to do this.  Thanks Loves Tx


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards!

Congratulations on the Kindle Fire. Do you know which Fire you have? Is it a Fire HD? 7-inch or 8.9-inch?

You'll have to allow installation of outside applications. Do this by going to your settings (swipe down from the top or tap the gear in the upper right hand corner.)

You can download the Nook application from 1Mobile; you'll have to install the 1Mobile market first. Here's the link for the nook app:
http://www.1mobile.com/nook-79949.html

Once you've downloaded the app, the easiest way to install it is to swipe down again from the top and go to your notifications by tapping the little white circle in the left hand corner. Look for the notification that the nook app successfully downloaded and tap it. Follow the prompts at that point.

Betsy


----------



## jabrennan (Sep 12, 2009)

Good morning...I can't seem to download 1mobile. I get to the site, but when I click download, it give me an error 404, file not found. Help please? thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you allowed installation of outside applications?  

On the Fire 8.9, you do this by swiping down, More > Settings > Device

Allow Installation of Applications from unknown sources  On/Off

Betsy


----------



## jabrennan (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm usually pretty good with this tech stuff, but am finding this one of the 
most difficult processes ever. Is it 'Easy Installer'? The blue cube?
That downloaded, now how to I go about getting the nook reader app?
Thanks so much...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Try this video on YouTube. I sometimes find it helpful to have a visual guide. This is the original Fire but the steps are the same. He also gets it from getjar instead of 1mobile - I've gotten my outside apps from both stores - there have been reports of malware in some getjar apps but there are also reports of malware from Google Play apps so I can't get too excited about that anymore. I just look for apps with lots of downloads and reviews.






I prefer the Aldiko app for ePubs like B&N books. But if it's only Nook books you have then the Nook app is probably easiest.


----------



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

I tried to install the nook app on the 7in fire the first day...it was a very frustrating experience, and took hours of me playing with it and trying multiple app stores.  It was almost like the Amazon gods were purposely making it difficult :/  No other apps have given me that much trouble. I can't remember where I finally was able to download it, but that first time it was not 1 mobile or Get jar that finally worked for me.  A week later I trade the 7 in for the 8.5 and was dreading the process. I could not remember which store I finally was able to get to work...so I tried get jar first, and by some miracle it worked the first time!  

Try the video that was posted for Getjar..if that does not work, use the same process and try other sites. It may take many tries :/


----------



## WagsWife (Jan 4, 2013)

Just one quick note about the video that was posted....when you get to Getjar, you may need to install their app before they allow you to use their store. It seems like I had to, but it all starts to blur together.


----------



## jabrennan (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the responses...I think I'm just going to pass on the Nook app. 
I have plenty of unread free Kindle books to keep me occupied, and can
use my iPads for other apps.


----------



## jaydax (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes no problem, but obviously Amazon don't make it easy. You'll have to sideload the Nook application. You'll need another Android 2.3+ device such as a smartphone. I wrote a blog on it a while ago with step by step instructions. It's at http://avestedinterest.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/fallen-out-of-love-with-kindle-fire-yet.html


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

jaydax said:


> Yes no problem, but obviously Amazon don't make it easy. You'll have to sideload the Nook application. You'll need another Android 2.3+ device such as a smartphone. I wrote a blog on it a while ago with step by step instructions. It's at http://avestedinterest.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/fallen-out-of-love-with-kindle-fire-yet.html


You don't need a smartphone (well you need an Android device for Google Play). I don't have any Android anything but my Fire and I download from Android app stores like Getjar and 1Mobile just fine. There may be differences in the UK versions though, I don't know about that.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I recommend getting ES File Explorer and then clicking on "downloads" to find recently downloaded apps. Sometimes you will find multiple downloads on your tablet, some of which you can delete, or install. I didn't have too much trouble installing Nook, but I had to put it in my favorites (the star on your screen), because it kept disappearing from my kindle carousel and I don't think it was in the apps area either. To put it in your favorites, keep touching (hold finger on) its icon the carousel until the little menu appears and then select "save to favorites".


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

Meemo said:


> You don't need a smartphone (well you need an Android device for Google Play). I don't have any Android anything but my Fire and I download from Android app stores like Getjar and 1Mobile just fine. There may be differences in the UK versions though, I don't know about that.


True. I download from these sites fine once I allowed 3rd party Apps in settings.


----------

